# Vista driver for cx-24 plotter help.



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I am trying to Find driver for my cx-24 Roland plotter , any one can help me please. Thanks.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Here you go... cutting Roland Japan site.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Here you go... cutting Roland Japan site.


Tried that one ,it doesn't support 64 bit. It's for 32 but


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, you did say 64 in your post, they didn't make one you will need to try using the GX-24 driver found at the same link.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I did, it didn't work.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Odd, I know it has worked for other with that unit. Are you using USB or Serial? Did you get an error message?


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I am using USB and nope didn't get any error. It shows the plotter as gx-24 but it doesn't cut. I tried Roland cut studio to cut it.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, please forgive me if I am about to ask the seemingly obvious. In CutStudio if you go to File, Cutting Setup/ Properties and set the page to 4” x 4”, then add a shape to this little page, then go to File, Cutting Preview do you see the shape on the little page? If not something else is not set correctly. If it does show the shape, close the Preview window, go to File and Cutting does it read “Ready for the Roland GX-24 and show you it is connected to a USB port? If not the driver is not set correctly, if it does are you still unable to get the cutter to cut? If the cutter will not respond from the driver, will the cutter still do a test cut, directly on the cutter? What is in the window on the cutter? I assume this cutter was working fine on another computer. 
If you have tried all this, than I guess I am out of suggestions, Roland will not support the cutter using this driver. 
CW


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

İ am gonna have to check What u just wrote when i get home,I jus got the machine. It was my fathers. I didn't use Roland cut studio b4.yes it does make the test cut.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you can I would make sure it works with say Windows XP if you just happen to have an old PC around, or maybe the one he was using it with...


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know what my father used cause I lost him couple years ago and he was living in turkey , I just got the machine shipped to USA yesterday. I have old laptop runs on xp. I will try with that. Any other programs that I can use to cut istead of cut studio? I know that laptop isn't powerful enough for corel or illustrator. Thanks.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, I was getting the feeling this was the issue from your last post. I would try it on your XP system with CutStudio first to make sure the port is still working, that being said you could try it Serial as well to make sure it isn’t a USB port issue. CutStudio IMO is about the best program to use with the Roland cutters. If you try connecting it Serial make sure you have the following settings, first you will need to go to Control Panel, System, Hardware and Device manager, right click on the COM port where the cutter is connected and Select Properties then Port Settings Bits per second 9600, data bits 8, Parity None, Stop Bits 1 and Flow Control Hardware. I don’t remember how to reset that unit, I think you can still get a manual for it online on Roland’s site www.rolanddga.com under Tech Support.
Once you verify it is working on XP then you can tackle using it with Vista.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok i ll give it a Try. Well if it works laptop would be easy to carry around so I ll use that to cut everything and I can make my designs on my desktop and transfer em to cut studio and cut it from laptop. I ll let u know if it works. Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

İ think its the USB port problem. The Cable I am using is one end is goes to machines serial port and the other end is USB. And no matter what I try it doest show as USB when I install the drivers on laptop that runs on xp. So aim gonna buy different cable to try I guess.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did the USB to Serial cable come with a program disk? If not you need to find one that comes with a program where you can set the information I gave you in the other post. When you load the program it will make the USB emulate a Serial port, when you go to Device Manager you should see a listing for ports, it might read something like ABC USB port on COM 1, you will need to right click and go to properties then follow the setting I gave in the other post. You will also need to make sure the driver is set to the same COM port this is emulating. Once you have that set it should work. You might want to try this with the one you have now before you spend any more money. 
CW


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Everything looks fine and sending sonething to cut and nothing is happening. I don't know if the cord came with it. Can't ask any1 cause my dad was the only user of this machine. This is soo frustrating


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The USB to Serial would not have come with the cutter it would have been purchase after. Does your XP machine have a Serial Port? If you have a serial cord I woud try it that way first. You may need to get a different/new USB to Serial. Just checking the Driver is reading the COM port the USB is emulating???


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah it does. Yeah I might try the parallel cord to make sure serial port on the machine is not working. Do u think that might be the problem?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You can't use a Paralle cord on a Serial port! Can you post a photo of the ports on the cutter and the ports on both Comptuers? This will help...it has been a looooong time since I have seen an CX 24 and I don't remember what ports it had.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

No there us parallel port and serial port on the machine. Serial one is 25 pin one and parallel one is different with metal clips on each side. Only thing is I did not but the cutstudio program. I got it from someone. I don't know if it matters. Is there any other programs that I cut cut with?


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

And I noticed that cutstudio for gx-24 not cx-24 and I install gx drivers to try and nothing happened again lol


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

CutStudio should work fine with the cutter, I use it with an older model than what you have. You need to choose one way to connect the cutter (do not have both connected at the same time) make sure the driver is set to that same port where the cutter is connected and make sure it is showing "Ready". So, if you test the Parallel first and it doesn't work, try it connected by Serial, however you will need to change the settings in the driver and I would reboot both the cutter and the CPU.
CW


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

On the XP CPU I would install the CX 24 driver... You need to make sure the cutter is working before you try it on the Vista machine. The other thing is something could have come loose during shipping to you. Where are you?


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I am in Weymouth ,mass. It shows that machine is ready. And driver is installed same port as the machine. Which is serial port com 4. Cause it shows it on com 4 when I connect the machine to the computer.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Serdar said:


> I am in Weymouth ,mass. It shows that machine is ready. And driver is installed same port as the machine. Which is serial port com 4. Cause it shows it on com 4 when I connect the machine to the computer.


 is this on the XP unit or the Vista unit? Did you check the Port settings, Bits 9600 and the rest? And it still doesn't cut? What does the display ont he cutter read? Do you have material loaded in the cutter?

If you are using the XP unit does it have a Parallel port, if it does I would try that next.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah it's on xp laptop. Settings are the way u said. Material loaded on the machine. I used these machines b4. Laptop has 25 pin port, 9 pin port and USB on it. And I can but the parallel cord with USB end to it so I can connect to laptop too.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Serdar said:


> Laptop has 25 pin port,


This should be a Parallel port...do you have a regular Parallel cable? I would try it direct parallel. If you still can't get it to work you will need to see if you can find someone in your area to check out the cutter for you and make sure it works. 
At this point is it a process of elimination and your aren’t getting anywhere with what you have. So, you need to find someone with a working CX 24 in your area or contact Roland to see if they can check out the cutter. If you can find someone in your area that has a working one you could take the cutter to them and see if it will work on their computer ….if they don’t mind. And then try their cutter on your computer. You need to find what is the common thing that is not working. Or if you have another Serial or Parallel printer you can try the cables with to make sure they are working. Ports, cables, cutter these are the three factors in the issue, somehow you need to eliminate the possibility that one or more of these components are not working correctly. I hope you understand what I am trying to explain.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I did I ll try those. Thanks.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Would this work? 

Parallel cable - BestBuy


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The link didn’t work. You would need to find a bi-directional printer parallel cable. I would call around to a few stores before you go driving looking for one, it may be hard to find with everything going USB.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

If I can't find it , it wouldn't work with the one USB at the end to connect to laptop? Other side will still be parallel


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Found this is the manual

Yes
AUTO
AUTO, PARA, SERIAL
This specifies the type of interface for connection to the computer.​AUTO​This selects the port automatically. The communication parameters for a
serial connection are set according to the settings made on the CX-24/12.
If the interface is not recognized correctly when set to AUTO, use the menu
to choose the type of interface you're using.​PARA (PARALLEL)​Choose this when connected to the computer using a parallel cable.​SERIAL​Choose this when connected to the computer using a serial cable.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I know this settings. I read that alot of ppl having the same problem when they use the USB connection to the pc. So I am gonna get the real cable. I this is it. Can u take a look at the link , hope link will work. 
Staples 15' IEEE 1284 Parallel Printer Cable | Staples®


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes! That looks like the right Parallel/LPT cable in the driver it should be set to LPT1 unless you have more than one Parallel port on that computer. Check the Device Manager to see what it says. I will keep my fingers crossed it works!


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah device manager show that I have 1 LTP port on the laptop. My wife is gonna pick up the cable for me and I am gonna try when I get home from work. I just hope that will do it. I was reading that sone ppl having same problems like me. 
Getting my Roland CX-24 to cut [Archive] - Signs101.com


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I am using this cable to connect serial port from the machine and USB to my laptop. 
[media]http://www.pacificgeek.com/largeimage.asp?productimages/xl/800A-RS232-2.jpg[/media]

http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=926828


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The image isn't showing..it needs to be a bitmap or jpeg file.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

3' USB to RS-232 (9-pin) Serial Cable w/25-pin Serial Adapter - Add a Serial Port to your PC via USB!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You said your computer also had a 9 pin serial port. If the parallel cable doesn't work I would try just a normal serial cable 25 to 9 pin.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats what I was planning to buy too if that parallel cable won't work. I am gonna find a way to make it work I hope.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don’t know why…must be because it is getting late on a Friday…I just got a picture in my head of you adding two large knobs, one on each side and using it like a etch-a-sketch! The other thing to check using the manual are the setting the cutter is using, it may be set to a different Baud rate, I could fine or remember how to make it reset to factory defaults.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I am gonna check when I get home. I add only one side the other side has USB already( the cable I am using now whic it didnt work). Hope that parallel cable works. I ll try to find how to reset to factory settings too.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

It worked it worked  thanks alot for your help. Don't know how to thank you. I wish my father was here to see this on thus fathers day. Thank you again.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to hear! It was a sign from him...he is helping and now you need to get to work! LOL 
Take care
CW


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks ,as soon as i get some vinyl  i ordered new blades and gonna go pick up some vinyl on Wednesday and some heat transfer vinyl to do some t-shirts


----------

